# Swoop Jab auch 2020?



## Soldi (16. September 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin eben auf der Suche nach einem Bike und bin am Überlegen, ob ich mir noch ein Radon Jab zulege, da mir der Rahmen gefällt und das Konzept Carbon mit 160mm Federweg seit vielen Jahren ordentlich Spaß macht. Allerdings gibt es nur noch wenige Varianten und mir stellt sich die Frage, gibt es das Jab auch 2020 und wenn ja, sind die Austattungsvarianten schon vorgestellt worden?
Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Antworten!
Gruß Soldi


----------



## benni181 (16. September 2019)

Ich hoffe das es das jab als 29er kommt dannxwürde ich mir auch eines holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soldi (16. September 2019)

Das hoffe ich gerade nicht. Das würde das gleiche Disaster wie beim Canyon Strive geben. Unhandlicher, weniger Federweg und Minikurbeln die aus einem agilen Bike einen Kompromiss machen.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (16. September 2019)

Also: Vorgestellt wurde bis dato nichts.
Ich denke aber schon, dass sie auch 2020 eins Im Sortiment haben werden, Laufradgröße kA.
Würde an deiner Stelle abwarten oder ein aktuelles Jab mit Rabatt kaufen.
Da die Jabs aber noch nicht sold out sind und das, wie ich denke/vermute, auch so sein wird bis die neuen vorgestellt werden, kannst du eigentlich ein (eventuelles) neues Lineup abwarten und dich dann zwischen beiden Jahrgängen entscheiden (hoffentlich)


----------



## wirme (17. September 2019)

Denke mal eher, es gibt neue Farben und leicht geänderte Ausstattung für 2020.
Ich habe ein 9.0 HD aus dem 2018-er Abverkauf.
Die verbaute Lyrik hat nur 160 mm anstatt 170 mm Federweg gegenüber dem 2019-er
Der Lenker hatte nur 20 mm Rise - habe ich auf 40 mm umgebaut.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (17. September 2019)

wirme schrieb:


> Denke mal eher, es gibt neue Farben und leicht geänderte Ausstattung für 2020.
> Ich habe ein 9.0 HD aus dem 2018-er Abverkauf.
> Die verbaute Lyrik hat nur 160 mm anstatt 170 mm Federweg gegenüber dem 2019-er
> Der Lenker hatte nur 20 mm Rise - habe ich auf 40 mm umgebaut.


 Dem schließe ich mich an, die Veränderungen dürften marginal bleiben, alles andere wäre eine Überraschung.


----------



## wirme (17. September 2019)

@Soldi 

Habe gerade mal deine Bilder gesichtet. Schnee kann das JAB auch


----------



## baconcookie (17. September 2019)

650b Swoop wäre wieder cool, aber würde zu sehr im Gebiet rumwildern welches aktuell dem JAB gehört...


----------



## Soldi (3. Oktober 2019)

So, habe mir jetzt eines der letzten 2019er Radon Jab 10.0 MS geholt. Preis- Leistung ist gigantisch, die Fox- und Sram-Komponenten sind ein Traum. Die Sitzposition (Arme weit gespreitzt, vorne tief, sehr kurzer Vorbau) war Anfangs etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig und auch die Optik erinnert etwas an die Bikes von American Chopper. Das Gewicht vorne bringt aber ordentlich Klettereigenschaften und viel Druck auf dem Vorderrad beim Abfahren. Bei der Wendigkeit wird alles erfüllt, was ich mir von einem 650b erhofft habe.
Was mir von meinem 3-fachvorgänger fehlt ist ein Gang für höhere Geschwindigkeiten und etwas mehr Platz für die Trinkflasche.


----------



## MAster (5. Oktober 2019)

Hab dieses Jahr auf dem Glemmride gehört, dass was neues Carbon, 29er? mit integriertem Reachset kommt. Vermutlich aber eher als Swoop Nachfolger, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## SkeenRider (28. Oktober 2019)

Ich denke auch das ein Swoop Carbon in 29" kommt  Skeen Trail in Carbon wäre auch was feines.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skreetzh1dda (29. Oktober 2019)

Btw wurde bereits ein 2020er Jab Modell vorgestellt. Ebenso wie ein Alu Skeentrail.
Das mit dem 29er Carbonswoop hört man öfters... weiß nicht wie sinnvoll das ist, ist mir auch egal, solange es Alumodelle gibt.


----------



## SkeenRider (29. Oktober 2019)

Skeen Trail in Carbon ist nur ein Wunschdenken von mir


----------



## skreetzh1dda (29. Oktober 2019)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Skeen Trail in Carbon ist nur ein Wunschdenken von mir


ich wünsch mir auch n Alu slidetrail


----------



## baconcookie (29. Oktober 2019)

neues slide wäre mega, brauche eins für meine frau


----------



## SkeenRider (29. Oktober 2019)

baconcookie schrieb:


> neues slide wäre mega, brauche eins für meine frau



Slide Trail? Ich nehme mal an das sie nicht mit 29" zurecht kommt. Speziell für Frauen sollte es da vielleicht ein 27.5" Modell geben.


----------



## baconcookie (29. Oktober 2019)

ich meine das normale slide, ist ja 27.5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skreetzh1dda (29. Oktober 2019)

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Slide als solches ausläuft und dieses oder nächstes Jahr ein neues Alu AM vorgestellt wird.
Zumindest ist das meine Hoffnung hehee.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (30. Oktober 2019)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## SkeenRider (30. Oktober 2019)

10 - 15% auf alle Bikes und das Slide Trail 9.0 ist meins


----------



## skreetzh1dda (30. Oktober 2019)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> 10 - 15% auf alle Bikes und das Slide Trail 9.0 ist meins


10%-15% auf das Slide Trail 9.0 und ich überleg mir das mit dem Alu nochma hehe


----------



## SkeenRider (30. Oktober 2019)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> 10%-15% auf das Slide Trail 9.0 und ich überleg mir das mit dem Alu nochma hehe



Sollte es so sein dann muss ich nicht überlegen


----------



## skreetzh1dda (31. Oktober 2019)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Sollte es so sein dann muss ich nicht überlegen


10% Rabatt ja, aber so wie ich das sehe derzeit nicht aufs 9.0 .

Dafür werden andere Wünsche von dir wohl erfüllt:


Wurde mir irgendwie beim Halloweenspecial angezeigt bei den Fullys, wenn ich normal auf die Homepage gehe dafür nicht.

Edit: Cache gelöscht, jetzt sehe ichs auch, wenn ich normal die Hompage aufrufe.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (31. Oktober 2019)

Hab aber gerade mal Gewichte im Vergleich zum Al betrachtet, dann gerät die Euphorie ins stocken


----------

